# DWM Luger question



## Drewman (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys, I hope you can help. I have a DWM Luger 30 caliber, serial # 6693 not date stamped, also has rust pits on side plate, front sights and under the grips.
I have repaired and reblued the gun. My question is how much do you think it is worth? And would anyone have any idea as to the model year?
Finally, can anyone tell me where I can purchase new or second hand parts? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...By .30 cal. I assume ya mean 7.65mm...I myself have seen a few DWM Lugers manufactured from around 1906 to 1923. I do know of a 1915 DWM that sold for $450 but it was a Brazilian contract gun...Lord knows what they're worth now...As for parts I can't help ya...I'd love one myself...:mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Drewman said:


> ....I have repaired and reblued the gun. My question is how much do you think it is worth? .....


a lot less now than it was before you did this

try the blue book of gun values. they prob have a website, but idk that


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Uh Oh...I missed that part about _"...repaired and reblued the gun"_...Don't wanna do that if yer thinkin' collector value...:smt021


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.cmrfirearms.com/shop/pro...id=80&osCsid=572858dc31af302847be4caa714a71b1

They have parts.

As to value, a re-blued and repaired pistol probably has little actual collector's value, but for insurance purposes, you might consider using values from the Blue Book of Gun Values as NIADHF suggests.

Good luck with it and enjoy.


----------

